# Photo Journal: Vietnam



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

*Intro: *Vietnam to me is not the best place in earth to live; I myself don't trust its political points of view; I sometimes feel unsecured here (Not sure if I will, and how much when I'm in the states) I also sometimes can't get along with its people. However, there're something quite unique, strange, can be considered weird in its features, in its culture... There're something about this country I should remember, exchange for you guys.

*Chapter one: So closed
*
This chapter is mainly on the stuff I see everyday. After waking up, doing fish chores, go out for some food etc... It's right here, around my home...

_Note: Click to enlarge!_

1.Street

_This one was tanken right from my bedroom's balcony. Can you see the vehicles trough that matrix of electric network?_

2.Traffic








_Traffic here is a really big problem... it may be like some other countries' as well._

3.Close up

_This was taken as I was down the ground...  lady in black, you blocked our view._

4. Keep the country clean!

_The slogan written on that trash truck tells everybody to keep this place clean (include my room lol) but still... 

5_. From above:

_The photo was taken from the top of my house, showing how creative these Vietnamese architects can be LOL

_6. The rear view:

_Can you notice that they're the roofs of the houses behind my home? _

~Enjoy~ New espisodes come soon!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow Max! You guys drive like that in the rain?? nobody has actual cars? I like this thread :-D Do you know when and where you are coming to the USA?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Wow Max! You guys drive like that in the rain?? nobody has actual cars? I like this thread  Do you know when and where you are coming to the USA?


lol ya... most people ride motors here, when rainy or not... see how the riders "dance" with the bus aside lol
No, freaks... Yet, I has been adopted by a family, but they must complete all the work before announcing me where that family is. . When I am announced, it should mean I'll be there in a flash.
lol Baby, thanks for your kind thoughts... where should it be? Oklahoma?


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh, the pictures are cool! Thanx! I have been over to Asia, dunno how I missed seeing Vietnam? Lol, its cool to me, but boring to you right! Ya, I luv riding in the rain, but, I don't think I would be fond of doing it more than a few times! Haha, I saw in a movie, once, when in Australia, they didn't have enough gas, and they were forced to ride bicycles, and that was in the 60's! Haha, over there, they do . guess its a foreign concept to most people!


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

Your pictures are very cool and interesting max. Its neat to learn about other cultures. I cant wait till you add more.


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Lol, Buffalo Jerky? Yuck! What does it taste like? Where I live, they eat Salmon Jerky! I'm have never had fish, so I don't know what that tastes like, seems kinda weird to me though!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I've had a buffalo burger.


----------



## sisofafishlover (Aug 26, 2005)

Eweee, ostritch? Lol, I've heard about some pretty weird types of food, but you've just topped it off! I have heard of a buffalo burger! I can at least say that! Never had one though, even if I wasn't vegetarian, I don't think my stomach would like it!


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

very nice max, does that tarffic go on at night because if it did how do u get sleep? and i cnt wait to see the next ones!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You better not get a monkey as a pet. He would jump out your window thinking all those power lines are vines. zzzzzzap.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol Jonno that's why I'm so nocturnal lol


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

sisofafishlover said:


> Eweee, ostritch? Lol, I've heard about some pretty weird types of food, but you've just topped it off! I have heard of a buffalo burger! I can at least say that! Never had one though, even if I wasn't vegetarian, I don't think my stomach would like it!


LOL Buffalo is just like beef 

never had ostrich although I have eaten weirder things: Emu (doesnt taste like chicken, its like very tough, lean beef) I've had cuttlefish (that is a type of squid and it tastes very WEIRD) I've had squirrel(lol i can see you all saying ew right now), rabbit, venison (deer meat), I apparently ate froglegs when i was little. (mom says i ate a spider too..ew :O )

Laughing. BEAT THAT


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

[email protected].


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Ostrich is pretty good... There were actually a lot of ostrich farms around in the 90's. My father owned part of one, and we ate ostrich a few times. It was being raised as a substitute for beef, and honestly it was pretty good. I'm not sure if ostrich farms are still up and running or not, though.

I've also eaten Buffalo a few times, but it didn't seem to be as flavorful as beef.

-Flynn


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

It depends on what the Buffalo is raised on. Also it's a lot leaner meat, and less fat unfortunately often means less flavor.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Very neat pictures Max you will find, depending on where you are located how different America can be, you can be in a crazy big busy city or a cute country town.


----------

